# Replacement Nib for JR Gent



## Band Saw Box (Apr 4, 2014)

I may be getting a bit ahead of myself but I'll ask anyway. I'm going to order some JR Gent fountain pens form Timberbit. https://timberbits.com/jr-gentlemans-pen-kits.html I was wondering if any one can tell me what size replacement/upgraded nib I would need to get. Thanks for the help.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2014)

This will help:  Meisternibs - Nib Compatibility   Nibs are available from several IAP suppliers such as Exotic Blanks, The Classic NIb and The Golden Nib. There may be others.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




Band Saw Box said:


> I may be getting a bit ahead of myself but I'llhttp://meisternibs.com/nib-compatibility/ ask anyway. I'm going to order some JR Gent fountain pens form Timberbit. https://timberbits.com/jr-gentlemans-pen-kits.html I was wondering if any one can tell me what size replacement/upgraded nib I would need to get. Thanks for the help.


----------



## John Den (Apr 4, 2014)

*I Can't remove the nIbs!!!*



> I may be getting a bit ahead of myself but I'll ask anyway. I'm going to order some JR Gent fountain pens form Timberbit.


I have not yet been able to remove a nib from a Timberbits Jr Gent Fountain Pen Section.
I think they are stuck in!
Regards,
John


----------

